# Hole in Drywall - Spackle?



## JamesGeiger (May 1, 2018)

I have a 2 inch by 2 inch (estimated) hole in my drywall that is NOT deep and does not go all the way through. Can I use spackle on this (I have a container of it) or do I need to do a more invasive repair? 

I am hoping spackle is ok as I am no handyman lol

Pic is attached.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What is behind the drywall?

Looks like it needs more serious repair than just a lot of spackle.

Will need to take all the loose stuff out, which is going to make the hole bigger, then repair with a backer board glued in from behind, then a new piece of drywall, and joint compound and paint.


Look up Sir mix a lot, ( poster on this site), and view his tutorials that he has posted here.

He is an expert Pro, and does a great job of instructing unskilled beginners.

It's great education.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Another method is one of those ready made patch things. The one in the link is 12x12 and too big for your situation, but there are smaller ones too: https://www.homedepot.com/p/BOEN-12...AupIEALw_wcB&dclid=CMSlsvDU49oCFUuIYgodu5sGZw


----------

